# Lazy 1238R inital acceleration



## ev-converter (May 24, 2012)

mizlplix said:


> Hi, Me again:
> 
> My Curtis 1238R controller is working pretty well. I just have a couple of issues that don't feel right.
> 
> ...


You have to understand the 1238 from HPEVS. It is programmed for their motors using all the test data compiled by Curtis during the BETA tests. The non field programmable data put into the 1238 is there to protect the motor and controller. Thats why you dont hear of customers blowing these up. If you want to have full controll of the controller, send it HPEVS and they will re-flash the ROM (about $200+) to Electric car parameters leaving out all the specifics for their motors. Then you can program the controller and attemp to blow it all up. Your reverse should be no differant than forward unless you dont have the programming right.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ev-converter said:


> You have to understand the 1238 from HPEVS. It is programmed for their motors using all the test data compiled by Curtis during the BETA tests. The non field programmable data put into the 1238 is there to protect the motor and controller. Thats why you dont hear of customers blowing these up. If you want to have full controll of the controller, send it HPEVS and they will re-flash the ROM (about $200+) to Electric car parameters leaving out all the specifics for their motors. Then you can program the controller and attemp to blow it all up. Your reverse should be no differant than forward unless you dont have the programming right.


You could try to be helpful, crusin.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> Question: What settings in the controller should I check? What should they be?


Hi Miz,

I don't seem to have a delay or ramp on the AC15. I'll check parameters Monday or Tuesday. Do you have the programmer?

BTW, if it is battery current you're looking at, it will always start out much lower than motor phase current and build up as the motor RPM increases.

major


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

ev-converter:

Thank you for your response. I suggest you go back and reread my post.

1- My reverse and forward do act the same. (I didnt mention about reverse.) I said regen.

2-No mention was made of "trying to blow up anything." I said it was slightly lazy initially.

3- My first statement was "My Curtis 1238R controller is working pretty well. I just have a couple of issues that don't feel right" which was not that I wanted complete control so I could "blow up" anything.

Major: Thank you also. I have the PC software and dongle but not the hand held programmer. Yes, I would appreciate something for comparison. Yes, I was looking at pack current. But, The seat-of-the-pants feel is that there is a deliberately built in gradual ramp up. Again, is OK if it was intended. I just have not heard anyone else mention it.

If this slight delay in accelerating and regen braking is normal, I can live with it, I just was expecting it to be a little crisper. (my only comment)

Thanks again, 
Miz


----------



## ev-converter (May 24, 2012)

mizlplix said:


> ev-converter:
> 
> Thank you for your response. I suggest you go back and reread my post.
> 
> ...


I read your post,did you read my answer? Others understand it.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Ya Miz I think you need to reread his post (maybe a little slower)


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Ya, I re-read it ...It still is no help just like the first time.

Ivan: Stay off the forums and finish your motor.

Miz


----------

